# DTS audio cds



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some DTS audio cds that i bought years ago. I played them back then and they sounded great, but when i try them on my current setup all I get is noise... What do i need to play them now? I have the Denon 4520ci, and I have tried to play them with JRiver, Media Center, My Xbox360, and PS3 but none of them will play anything but noise from them. Here is one of the cds I can't play.

tia,
Ron


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I have some DTS audio cds that i bought years ago. I played them back then and they sounded great, but when i try them on my current setup all I get is noise... What do i need to play them now? I have the Denon 4520ci, and I have tried to play them with JRiver, Media Center, My Xbox360, and PS3 but none of them will play anything but noise from them. Here is one of the cds I can't play.
> 
> tia,
> Ron


Xbox 360 is a no-go for DTS CDs
PS3, (from an old post on another forum) set Audio settings to HDMI, Manual, select ony 44.1, under Music Settings, select Audio CD > 44.1/88.2/176.4 kHz (doesn't make sense, but it's supposed to work)

The concept here is that the player send the DTS bitstream to the AVR unaltered, so the AVR can recognize it and decode it properly. Not sure what JRiver does, and Media Center probably has settings buried somewhere too.

I have an X4000, and a DBT-1713UD, plays DTS CDs just fine.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Is your disc player set to transmit PCM or bitstream?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

sdurani said:


> Is your disc player set to transmit PCM or bitstream?


PS3= PCM
Xbox 360=I don't see any options for PCM or Bitstream.

PC= using a Bluray external player... I don't see any options for PCM or Bitstream. JRiver shows Bitsteam=none with the other options HDMI, SPDIF, etc.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

gazoink said:


> Xbox 360 is a no-go for DTS CDs
> PS3, (from an old post on another forum) set Audio settings to HDMI, Manual, select ony 44.1, under Music Settings, select Audio CD > 44.1/88.2/176.4 kHz (doesn't make sense, but it's supposed to work)
> 
> The concept here is that the player send the DTS bitstream to the AVR unaltered, so the AVR can recognize it and decode it properly. Not sure what JRiver does, and Media Center probably has settings buried somewhere too.
> ...


Thanks it works now... Will all my DD, DTS movies still be at their best or does it need to be changed for listening to them?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Thanks it works now... Will all my DD, DTS movies still be at their best or does it need to be changed for listening to them?


Nope, the AVR should handle everything perfectly and seamlessly.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

To get the DTS to work in JRiver change the bitstreaming to whatever your output is, mine is HDMI so I use this:










To get JRiver to decode it on the software end you need dtsdecoderdll.dll:
http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Blu-ray

Even though it mentions DTS-MA and Blu-Ray I was never able to get DTS ripped discs to work in surround sound until I upgraded to a HDMI capable receiver.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

|Tch0rT| said:


> To get the DTS to work in JRiver change the bitstreaming to whatever your output is, mine is HDMI so I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll give it a try too. :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

DVD FAB PASSKEY is also good for JRIVER BR decrypting....free

Great for ripping them as well


----------

